# Weight Question



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

Duncan had his first vet visit today - he did great! 
Duncan weighed in at 4 pounds. He is 13 weeks old today. His breeder thought he would finish growing around 7 or 8 pounds...the vet seems to think he will be around 12. My friend has a Maltese that is 14 pounds (he was a single puppy - we joke that he ate his littermate in utero and that is why he is so big...lol)

What do your dogs weigh? What did they weigh around 12/13 weeks (if you remember) I know the standard for a male is 3-8 pounds


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

I think Bella (our sweet Bella girl who is now at the bridge) was around 3 lbs at about 13 weeks. When Bella passed away at 5 years or so old she was 6 lbs "ish". But, she was really closer to 9 lbs before surgery and had lost weight during her liver shunt surgery/passing.

We got Wilson and Cooper when they were a few months older, so not sure about their weight during that age time. Our Cooper is a bit smaller and he's under 5 lbs and doesn't seem to be going to get much larger. Wilson is under 6 lbs, but feels like he weighs 10 lol! We call him tank and he really is a bit of a little bulldozer of a personality! :w00t:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

I wish I had Sophie when she was a puppy...

When I first got her at 4 years old, she was 9lbs.
Now spayed (5 years, 11 months), she's 12lbs :blink:

I've tried every safe weight-loss regime but I can't seem to get her to loose weight. She doesn't gain weight either. I cut her food portions in half and on our potty runs, we run about 3.5miles everyday. 

I suspect people at home can't resist her hunger gaze :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I got Riley at close to 14 weeks as their were delays from snow. He was right at 4 lbs. He is now 10 lbs. at 4 years old. Don't worry too much about his weight. He will certainly be your little lover boy!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Honestly I think a little bigger (as long as it's genetic and not obesity) is good. If you're not showing or breeding then a pup on the bigger side means you probably don't have to deal with the problems of a tiny one. Daisy is 3.5 lbs full grown. It's hard to find harnesses and clothes for her, she has bad knees already (2 years old), and she constantly needs to be carried because she can't do stairs or long walks. We were told she'd be 5-6 lbs but she hasn't gained anything in 8 months. She's also not starved or anything of course.


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

I got Liv at 8 weeks, she was just barely 2lbs. She's getting spayed tomorrow and just reached 6 months a few days ago. On the scale the other day she was 5.6lbs.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Trissie was under 2.5 at 13 weeks and is now almost 1.5 and 3.92 pounds. She's been this consistent weight for 6 months or so. Tyler was a little over 3 pounds at 13 weeks. He's now 7.5 pounds. His weight hasn't changed since about a year old. My doctor predicted 8 for Tyler and no more than 4 for Trissie. He was pretty spot on!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

4 pounds at 13 weeks does sound like he will be a a bit larger but there are many healthy Maltese who don't meet the breed standard (4 - 7 pounds as adults). Be sure it's a healthy weight, though. This is a good explanation and chart of how to visually assess whether the weight is healthy: https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-feeding-tips/dog-ideal-weight/

Sweetness was just under 2 pounds at 12 weeks and her healthy weight now is 6.5 pounds. 

Tessa was a rescue so I don't know her puppy weight. She's also a mix, and I try to keep her around 7.5 pounds, which is lean (3 to 4 on the chart I linked to) but because she's a tripawd the vet recommends 7.5 - 7.75 to minimize stress on her back and remaining three legs.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Cashmere was around 3 lbs at 3 months, now as adult she's around 7.5 lbs. I wouldn't worry too much about weight at the moment, puppies can have different growth stages and speeds. As long as the breeder is trustworthy, I would believe their assessment more than the vet's. I was also told that Cashmere is going to be huge because she was growing very quickly, but she grew to current size at 6 months and then stopped. So in the end her size is like her breeder predicted.


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses!

I am not worried - I don't really care how big or small he ends up - I actually wanted a larger maltese, so I would be thrilled if he got that big...lol...I just don't want him to be overweight (I know that opens him up to a bunch of health problems)

Time will tell!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I calculated 7.6 pounds, but I may have his birthday wrong. So, here is a link to the chart. It was totally correct for Hope. The weight charts were correct for MiMi up to a year, but she kept growing after that, and is about 1.5 pounds larger than the charts (I used several and they were all the same) estimated.

Find Out Your Puppy's Adult Weight | Puppy Chart


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

Sylie said:


> I calculated 7.6 pounds, but I may have his birthday wrong. So, here is a link to the chart. It was totally correct for Hope. The weight charts were correct for MiMi up to a year, but she kept growing after that, and is about 1.5 pounds larger than the charts (I used several and they were all the same) estimated.
> 
> Find Out Your Puppy's Adult Weight | Puppy Chart


I got the same as you when I used that chart! I have gotten that with a couple of different charts...whatever it will be, it will be...we will have fun the next few months watching


----------



## PupMom16 (Oct 23, 2020)

nonameyet said:


> Duncan had his first vet visit today - he did great!
> Duncan weighed in at 4 pounds. He is 13 weeks old today. His breeder thought he would finish growing around 7 or 8 pounds...the vet seems to think he will be around 12. My friend has a Maltese that is 14 pounds (he was a single puppy - we joke that he ate his littermate in utero and that is why he is so big...lol)
> 
> What do your dogs weigh? What did they weigh around 12/13 weeks (if you remember) I know the standard for a male is 3-8 pounds


Hi, I know this is an old post, but I may be getting a puppy from Claudia Pierro & just wondered how yours is doing? Also did he get to be 10 lbs? How much does he weigh? Thanks so much.


----------

